# first 2017 mountain ride-finally!



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi all
It seems time drags in the winter months, then zips by. Here it is almost June, and hubby and I finally got to the mountains with the horses.
Not a long ride, just in the \panther /Klein lake area, which is not a long haul for us, thus good for a part day ride.
Roads were finally okay, Garden in, grass cut, so, had a 'short Sunday ride of a few hours.

I am on my 'short horse, Carmen, who is spending a lot of time in the corral this year, since she removes all grazing muzzles, and truly needs weight reduction



Hubby and Rubix


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Beautiful scenery @Smilie!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Very jealous of the scenery as well, beautiful.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

I can just about pick out the pictures that aren't taken in the U.S., even though I know Smilie is in Canada.

The sceneries always look like paintings and have an ethereal quality.

Beautiful pictures, Smilie!


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks, guys.
See hubby's posture? He doesn't ride that often, still has original knees, and so I have to load him up on some Motrin and a shot of brandy, so we can have a decent ride together still.
Most times, during the summer, I ride with a friend or my son, but am happy when hubby still rides with me , as at one time we rode a lot of long miles, packing in,and it is great to still do what one has done for years, even if at a lower level!
New knees, riding regular, and I can still do long mountain miles, but a day of that, and hubby is done!


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

I have one horse I have to ride a saddle with as I can no longer ride out his dip n spins, bareback.

I have a 1960's something Big Horn barrel racing saddle that fits him and I love it for the deep seat ----- it lets me keep my feet out of the stirrups. My issue is my lower back but I still empathize with your hubby's discomfort. It now needs some serious repair underneath. I bought a brand new endurance type saddle with a deep seat in Februrary and still haven't used it

I hope your husband can continue to go on short rides with you. Those are peaceful pictures


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks, Walkin.
He still goes on long rides during hunting season, but he is done pretty much the next day
Hope you get to try your endurance saddle, and that it will allow you ride in some comfort!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Beautiful pictures! Hey, I wonder if your knee prescription works well on hips.....


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I googled it, wow, awesome lake! So you are close to Sundre? Nice area.


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

Looks really nice out there @Smilie....I am still waiting for the opportunity to head out that way. I did go out west of Caroline for a ride and it wasn't bad, but not that kind of scenery!!!


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

waresbear said:


> I googled it, wow, awesome lake! So you are close to Sundre? Nice area.


Yes, we live between Sundre and Olds. Our hay land backs onto highway 22

The panther area is the shortest mountain haul for us, although we have ridden lots in the Ya ha tinda area, and a long time ago, in The Ram area, when my in laws lived near Rocky (could drop the kids off, LOL! )
K country is also not that far,,although quite,'civilized' \i do like their equestrian stall facilities.
If you ever ride in the Panther area, there is anew wagon trail into the four corners, which cuts down on alot of river crossings.
From the JI hill, you can pick up the trail to Dormer Lake. The trail was washed out during the big flood,but we found it again last year. Only way in to Dormer lake is by horse or helicopter. Very nice spot, if you ever get a chance to ride there
Here is apic from last fall


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

okay,last try, as forum just randomly jumps to another thread

Dormer lake


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Dormer lake 10 years ago, with me still riding Einstein


----------

